# Verizon mobile hotspot



## fbm111 (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone know if there is sqlite hack like there is for Motorola for this phone?

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smok3d (Jun 12, 2011)

fbm111 said:


> Anyone know if there is sqlite hack like there is for Motorola for this phone?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


just use foxfi. works and you dont even need to be rooted...


----------



## Dbow32 (Jul 14, 2011)

The only reason I was rooted on my Dinc and T-bolt was mainly to use free wifi. I downloaded Foxfi and it seems to run AWESOME!
I'm a bit concerned that VZW will find out though. I'm really not sure how all that works and how much they do know. 
I've gone about 4 years using free wifi (Rooted) without them saying a thing. We'll see if not being rooted and using Foxfi will do the same.
If so I'll stay stock and won't root.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/29553-VZW-Wifi-tether/page__view__findpost__p__798211


----------

